# 6 cylinder air engine



## popnrattle (Dec 30, 2008)

6 cylinder ROTARY air engine. 25mm bore 1.5 stroke brass pistons,alum. cylinders, 6 to 1 planetary, 2800rpm prop, @ 140 psi and slow with an aquarium pump. 

*First link: engine @ full "throttle"*

          [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHYWL8cYqbo&feature=channel_page[/ame]


*Second link: the machined parts * 


           [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfgLoUedkM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cool. Did you build that or is that someone elses?

Eric


----------



## cfellows (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a lovely bit of work! Magnificent engine.

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY nice.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice!

Man, do I love planetary gearing, and to have it all visible like that is awesome!

Can we see some more?


----------



## Maryak (Dec 31, 2008)

popnrattle,

Congratulations a very nice engine with a unique motion :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## popnrattle (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for your kind remarks. I designed and developed it for a machine shop class. Students get to make the parts from metal donated by a local screw machine company. They personalize theirs as far as cyl. and head colors and take it home. A lot of the guys give them to their Dads for Christmas(when built during Fall term). I am "*popnstart*" on Utube for other interesting gadgets. ;D


----------



## popnrattle (Dec 31, 2008)

kustomkb: this is the remnants of planetary used in 2006 collegiate mini-baja car competition. May seem a little excessive but this competition is notorious for broken sprockets, chains, spindles, u-joints, etc . You name it and it has broken and as you all know its hard to break a planetary. Thanks. ;D




http://s489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/popnrattle/?action=view&current=PLANETARYBREAK-IN1.jpg

http://s489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/popnrattle/?action=view&current=SHEETMETALGEARS.jpg

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZGNNhhK_R4&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you interested in selling a set of your plans for that engine? I know I would be willing to buy a set.

Eric


----------



## popnrattle (Jan 3, 2009)

Friends, there are really no "plans" for this engine as this project is drawn with Autocadd/Inventor, imported into Mastercam, pick a line or a hole, the prototype machine,or the CO2 laser depending on the parts you need and VOILA!! Sorry.


----------

